# GAS HOPPIN VIDEO'S



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzEpTSDGo_E


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 30 2009, 08:34 PM~15827402
> *EVERYONE POST UR FAVORET HOPPING VIDEO'S THT U SEEN
> 
> <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" height="344" width="425">
> ...


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8V0eQVkkw


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 30 2009, 08:36 PM~15827449
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8V0eQVkkw
> *


If you need help on how to post youtube vids click the link below...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 30 2009, 08:43 PM~15827547
> *If you need help on how to post youtube vids click the link below...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: ... IVE POSTED VIDS LIKE ON MYSPACE 4RM YOUTUBE BT I GUESS LAY IT LOW IS DIFF


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

I JUS WANNA MAKE LAY IT LOW LIL FUNNER..SO EVERYONE POST SUM PICS OF UR RIDES UR OTHER RIDES OR VIDEOS THT U WOULD LIKE TO SHARE! AND PICS UP RIDES SWICHED UP


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 30 2009, 08:50 PM~15827648
> *I JUS WANNA MAKE LAY IT LOW LIL FUNNER..SO EVERYONE POST SUM PICS OF UR RIDES UR OTHER RIDES OR VIDEOS THT U WOULD LIKE TO SHARE! AND PICS UP RIDES SWICHED UP
> *


:twak: ------------------------------> Post Your Rides Forum :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 30 2009, 08:53 PM~15827693
> *:twak: ------------------------------> Post Your Rides Forum :biggrin:
> *


lol bt i put it under hydraulics cuz its bout hoppin lol


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

anone have the link for the truucha video where the g body lands on the impala


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

it was on myspace at one time.but i cant find it either


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

check this lincon out fukin bad ass :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

with the engine out of timing :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 5 2009, 03:37 PM~15882015
> *with the engine out of timing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dam nice homie u got any more?? :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 5 2009, 08:32 PM~15884125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Dec 5 2009, 08:44 PM~15884211
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


yeah that was your favorite que no


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 5 2009, 08:48 PM~15884238
> *yeah that was your favorite que no
> *


YES SIR THATS HAS TO BE ONE OF THEM...


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 5 2009, 08:30 PM~15884113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam nice homie wut size u got in ur bak?


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 5 2009, 08:32 PM~15884125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thts my fav homie keep tht shit up


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

found it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

here u go homie


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 6 2009, 01:51 PM~15889150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam i bet tht mother fuker mad as hell..was anybody there???


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 6 2009, 03:51 PM~15889150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, so much weight in the back that it only took 2 mo fos to pick up the nose and move it. :0


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

a what truucha video is that


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 6 2009, 01:21 PM~15888955
> *:0 dam nice homie wut size u got in ur bak?
> *


Their 22inch telescopic


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dezzy Flores (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 6 2009, 01:54 PM~15889173
> *dam i bet tht mother fuker mad as hell..was anybody there???
> *


Shit ide pop tha' Truck n pull ma Shotty''' n tell em Count out 35G's or ima start gunnin !!
  
Probly Only Worth 20 G's But The Shottys Worth Another 15Grand if u ask me!
Lol :roflmao:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Dec 8 2009, 03:41 AM~15910090
> *Shit ide pop tha' Truck n pull ma Shotty'''  n tell em Count out 35G's or ima start gunnin !!
> 
> Probly Only Worth 20 G's  But The Shottys Worth Another 15Grand if u ask me!
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Dec 6 2009, 07:29 PM~15894546
> *a what truucha video is that
> *


vol 11.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I need to find the 1 with Jimmy from S.F and his 64, draggin sparks and hiiting like 85'' 

or

the 1 when O.J and his yellow Monte' in front of Blvd's shop doing a 65 MPH gas hop


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

65 mph's... thats danverous! must be drinking that Black Magic stuff. oj under the influence. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 6 2009, 01:51 PM~15889150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he turned that into convertible 6fo nikkah!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2009, 12:28 AM~15945439
> *I need to find the 1 with Jimmy from S.F and his 64, draggin sparks and hiiting like 85''
> 
> or
> ...


THE 64 IS GAS HOPPIN ON TRUUCHA VOLUME 25 JUST GOT DONE WATCHIN IT!


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 11 2009, 03:38 AM~15945947
> *THE 64 IS GAS HOPPIN ON TRUUCHA VOLUME 25 JUST GOT DONE WATCHIN IT!
> *


could u psot it for us homie


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

look at .37 sec and 1.37


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

thats some old shit right there.


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 11 2009, 01:37 PM~15949539
> *look at .37 sec and 1.37
> 
> 
> ...


DOES THRUUCHA REALLY GOTTA WEB SITE CUZ I COULDNT FIND IT


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 10 2009, 11:36 PM~15945505
> *he turned that into convertible 6fo nikkah!
> *


HT


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 6 2009, 01:35 PM~15889046
> *found it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA
> *


 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 13 2009, 02:35 PM~15968833
> *DOES THRUUCHA REALLY GOTTA WEB SITE CUZ I COULDNT FIND IT
> *


yea hes got a website and hes a member here on layitlow


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

hes to busy chaseing brittney spears around to give a shit about lowrider videos


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

the gas hop is at 4:20


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 13 2009, 10:04 PM~15973089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUTS THE 1ST SONG CALLED ON THIS VIDEO??


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 13 2009, 09:42 PM~15972813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM NICE HOMIE KEEP THEM VIDEOS COMING BRO :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 13 2009, 07:55 PM~15971517
> *yea hes got a website and hes a member here on layitlow
> *


U GOTTA LINK TO THE WEBSITE SO I COULD CHECK IT OUT HOMIE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Dec 17 2009, 03:31 AM~16007116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAM NICE HOMIE U GOT ANYMORE


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Dec 17 2009, 03:31 AM~16007116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


on those little ass 13's :thumbsup:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Dec 17 2009, 02:56 PM~16011428
> *on those little ass 13's  :thumbsup:
> *


i see alot rides get up on only 13s bro lol


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

any videos of u guys 3 wheeling??


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

UpNWDOmaAMc&feature=related


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

gad5YMPQvBY&feature=related


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

JdCODY03Skw&feature=related


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

A14rqucGL5M&feature=related


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

gas hop


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 17 2009, 10:02 AM~16010465
> *:0  DAM NICE HOMIE U GOT ANYMORE
> *


not any of mines.. but heres one i found.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah thats me on the switch. and thats rex as the pilot. BMH equipt. his LIL name is PHUKET.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Btw thanks grant for postin the video. its a single piston.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 13 2009, 11:50 PM~15974227
> *U GOTTA LINK TO THE WEBSITE  SO I COULD CHECK IT OUT HOMIE
> *


he used to have a website! i looked for it to and it goes to some other shit!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Dec 17 2009, 08:56 PM~16014608
> *UpNWDOmaAMc&feature=related
> *


That mutha fucker *swangin*, for a *single* :biggrin: 

You guys comin for new years??? :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 17 2009, 11:03 PM~16016102
> *Btw thanks grant for postin the video. its a single piston.
> *


sup Junor brah :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 13 2009, 10:54 PM~15972948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucken crazy ass Jimmy....thinkin' yous a polit and shit


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 17 2009, 06:50 PM~16013943
> *any videos of u guys 3 wheeling??
> *


quick vid i made the other day!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 18 2009, 02:38 AM~16017704
> *fucken crazy ass Jimmy....thinkin' yous a polit and shit
> *



best one is him mowing the lawn lol


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 18 2009, 03:57 AM~16017750
> *quick vid i made the other day!
> 
> 
> ...



post some of it hopping homie


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Dec 18 2009, 09:30 AM~16019311
> *post some of it hopping homie
> *


ALL I GOT IS THIS ONE BRO
SINGLE PUMP 6 BATTERIES.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 18 2009, 01:36 AM~16017696
> *sup Junor brah :biggrin:
> *


Ah brah we are jus hangin loose in this 75 degree weather. How u guys? Eh so what's the name gonna be?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 18 2009, 01:38 AM~16017704
> *fucken crazy ass Jimmy....thinkin' yous a polit and shit
> *


I was trying to hit that tree branch


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 18 2009, 01:57 AM~16017750
> *quick vid i made the other day!
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro wuts u got in the bak??


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 18 2009, 10:56 AM~16020089
> *ALL I GOT IS THIS ONE BRO
> SINGLE PUMP 6 BATTERIES.
> 
> *


nice bro wuts ur front pump? half inch?


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

single pump 6 batteries


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 13 2009, 10:47 PM~15974204
> *WUTS THE 1ST SONG CALLED ON THIS VIDEO??
> *


i know its b-legit, but not sure what song man


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Dec 19 2009, 09:20 PM~16035564
> *i know its b-legit, but not sure what song man
> *


b-legit - sick wid it


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 11 2009, 07:36 AM~15945505
> *he turned that into convertible 6fo nikkah!
> *


no he didn't he repaired it and sold it, 
no one ever knew it was smashed by a hopper.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 11 2009, 08:37 PM~15949539
> *look at .37 sec and 1.37
> 
> 
> ...


boy do i miss them truucha dvd's, wish he would get back on track and start taping em again.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 14 2009, 04:42 AM~15972813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats 1 way to pull into a picnic :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whats everyones trick to good gas hops,
one of the homies was tellin me that its best to put it in drive and hit the gas hard 
another fool said you get more response when u put it in 2nd and stomp on the gas at the same time u hit the switch.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 20 2009, 02:38 AM~16036049
> *so whats everyones trick to good gas hops,
> one of the homies was tellin me that its best to put it in drive and hit the gas hard
> another fool said you get more response when u put it in 2nd and stomp on the gas at the same time u hit the switch.
> *


your getting some bad info, you gotta put in in reverse and hit the switch as fast and as many times as you can........ :wave:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 20 2009, 08:43 AM~16036677
> *your getting some bad info, you gotta put in in reverse and hit the switch as fast and as many times as you can........  :wave:
> *


Y reverse bro? aints u tryin to go fwd? not bakc wards?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 20 2009, 02:38 AM~16036049
> *so whats everyones trick to good gas hops,
> one of the homies was tellin me that its best to put it in drive and hit the gas hard
> another fool said you get more response when u put it in 2nd and stomp on the gas at the same time u hit the switch.
> *


mine had about 7-8k in the motor so usually alittle rollin start catch the car on the second bounce and smash the gas.. up up and away. then hold on for a hell of a bounce when you come down, my roof had small dents above my seat from when my head would hit the roof with a hat on. the little button on top would dent the roof


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

Ouch!!


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Dec 21 2009, 01:36 AM~16044422
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


dam shit came all off


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol heres a fight on truucha vol 14

YHWX1I2IuUs&feature


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

GBdglBAQtvE&feature


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Dec 17 2009, 08:01 PM~16014669
> *gad5YMPQvBY&feature=related
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 5 2009, 12:07 PM~15880520
> *check this lincon out fukin bad ass :0
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LINCOLN IS SICKKK..IS IT FROM SAN DIEGO.CA/////  MEMBERS ONLY CC...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

It aint doin much...but whatever here it is:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 21 2009, 12:09 PM~16047410
> *lol heres a fight on truucha vol 14
> 
> YHWX1I2IuUs&feature
> *


look at perm :0


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 6 2009, 01:35 PM~15889046
> *found it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA
> *


i just showed this to my girl she looked like she was goin to cry  64s are her fav


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

found this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoukmAEzs90


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

holy brah that whole thing came off.


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Dec 26 2009, 09:50 PM~16097882
> *found this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoukmAEzs90
> *


HERE U GO BRO


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 25 2009, 06:46 AM~16086398
> *It aint doin much...but whatever here it is:
> 
> *


damn.. try slowing down.. lol.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Dec 27 2009, 08:30 PM~16104279
> *damn.. try slowing down.. lol.
> *



i wish i could try anything..sold the car like a jackass.


----------



## PURP_BOX (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 21 2009, 12:09 PM~16047410
> *lol heres a fight on truucha vol 14
> 
> YHWX1I2IuUs&feature
> *


DAMN!!!homie was runnin around wrecking everybody


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01+Dec 21 2009, 12:09 PM~16047410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them are my lil bebe's.. they all go to the same boxing gym..


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 21 2009, 01:09 PM~16047410
> *lol heres a fight on truucha vol 14
> 
> YHWX1I2IuUs&feature
> *



Fuckin Perm Security! :0


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

ANYMORE VIDEOS??


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

not on the gas just driving home from work on the freeway :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lue4PZg8lqs


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

here u gp homie


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## PURP_BOX (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 6 2010, 05:26 PM~16206042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love fuel injection :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Jan 6 2010, 11:49 AM~16203483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks.


how do you do that


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 6 2010, 07:19 PM~16207409
> *thanks.
> how do you do that
> *


LONG STORY BRO HAHA..I HAD A HARD TIME TO LOL..CHECK ON THE 1ST PAGE N SEE THE INFO THT ANOTHER HOMIE GAVE ME HE HELPED ME OUT WIT THE SAME PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Dirty_South (Jan 8, 2010)

[you tube]WJYdN0B_BMs[you tube]


----------



## Dirty_South (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty_South_@Jan 8 2010, 08:42 AM~16223818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :cheesy:


----------



## Dirty_South (Jan 8, 2010)

its not mine but i wish it was
i am going to try and build my first hydro car thats why i joined this site with you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2009, 02:48 PM~16038046
> *mine had about 7-8k in the motor so usually alittle rollin start catch the car on the second bounce and smash the gas..  up up and away. then hold on for a hell of a bounce when you come down, my roof had small dents above my seat from when my head would hit the roof with a hat on. the little button on top would dent the roof
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fuckin funny... i got the same dents... those ones fuckin hurt BAD when just that smartie thing on top of ur hat hits the roof dAMN! lolll.... i got a bigger dent on the passenger side from one guy hit his hat thing so hard on there that his head was bleeding lol no lie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 6 2010, 04:26 PM~16206042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Feb 10 2010, 12:58 PM~16572719
> *TTT
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjtcw_dcao
86" :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjtcw_dcao


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2010, 08:09 AM~16580933
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjtcw_dcao
> *


Chipper :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 11 2010, 02:10 PM~16580939
> *Chipper  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i know it was only 86.


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2010, 08:53 AM~16581170
> *Yeah i know it was only 86.
> *


Shit you'll be in the 100 club before no time (If you already arent) :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 11 2010, 10:39 PM~16585169
> *Shit you'll be in the 100 club before no time (If you already arent)  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 11 2010, 01:08 AM~16580259
> *
> *


3 licks on the bumper! :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Sittin on back bumper 

Hemi under glass


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 19 2010, 10:23 AM~18082094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 19 2010, 11:23 AM~18082094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Jan 6 2010, 12:49 PM~16203483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WATS THE NAME OF THAT SONG AND BY WHO??


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dirty_South_@Jan 8 2010, 06:42 AM~16223818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

FRANKS HYDRAULICS TEAM BLOW ME Phoenix Arizona 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFGXUryBmt8...be_gdata_player


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

*EASY AS 1,2,3 ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: *


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Sep 22 2010, 03:50 PM~18634178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :thumbsup: That thing looks good gas hoppin


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2010, 08:09 AM~16580933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 22 2010, 02:59 PM~18634264
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup: That thing looks good gas hoppin
> *



THANKS HOMIE ITS ON THE BUMPER ALL DAY AND STREET & FREEWAY DIVEN :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dirty_South_@Jan 8 2010, 07:42 AM~16223818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


8 BATTS TO THE FRONT, PISTON PUMP, V8, STOCK REAR SUSPENSION!  

STREETFAME HYDRAULICS... WHAT! :biggrin:

edit: OH YEAH VANDERSLICE PAINT JOB


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Sep 22 2010, 12:22 PM~18632926
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFGXUryBmt8...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

FRANKS HYDRAULICS TEAM BLOW ME Phoenix Arizona 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH4HVUrtxdU...be_gdata_player





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjexQmGPTQs...be_gdata_player


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

whats the 1st and 2 song called on this video shit gos hard


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

this is of one of the boys on his way home one night...
OTHERSIDE CC AUSTRALIA...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw_jKU54lBE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1XNItHudi8


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

At the 2010 las Vegas supershow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtZ2YIokAXk...be_gdata_player


----------

